# Happy Birthday, Little Shelly, Happy Birthday to You!



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

According to the paperwork I received at adoption, today is Shelly's birthday. She was born on June 3, 2010. I've also had her 15 weeks as of today.









I'm planning on popping over to the pet store after work, and buying her Da Bird (I've been putting off that purchase for a special occasion, like her birthday). They also carry Dave's, which she scarfed down the first time I fed it to her about a week or so ago, so I think I will pick up a few more cans of that and give her a real treat tonight. arty


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Shelly! :bday:smiles:catsm
Yay! She's getting a great toy and her yummy cat food, she'll be purring her little heart out to you, AutumnRose!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Another Kitty Birthday!!
Happpy, Happy Birthday, Little Shelly!!
Your Mama Loves you so much!
Look at what she's getting for you!!


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Your Mama Loves you so much!


Speaking of which, I actually got a Mother's Day card this year, from _my_ Mom. I wonder if she's going to send Shelly a birthday card?  Why not... that's my little girl!! <3 <3 <3


----------

